# Types of non-immigrant visa - couldn't find it here, so posting



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope this is okay, since I copied it from another website. I found it very useful for me, so thought it would be equally so for others.

Requirements for non immigrant visa:

A foreigner applies for a non-immigrant visa when he/she wants to stay or work in Thailand. This visa has several categories:


Diplomatic visa (D) is for those employed by an embassy,
a business visa (B)
or a mass media visa (M) are for accredited business or press representatives,
a dependent visa (O),
an expert visa (EX) are for those performing skilled or expert work,
an investor visa (IM) is for foreigners who set-up their companies under the Board Of Investment BOI
and a study/education visa (ED) is for teachers.
Official ( F). Performance of official duties (involving the Thai government).
Capital Investment ( IM ).
Investment (with concurrence of the ministries and departments concerned). BOI ( IB ).
Investment subject to the provision of the laws on investment promotion.
(ED). Educational study or observation.
( R ). Missionary work.
( RS). Scientific research or training, or study in an educational institution in the Kingdom.
( EX). Performance of skilled or expert work.
( S). Participation in an officially recognized sports event.
Others "O". Others, including dependents and retired persons.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

ZTraveler said:


> I hope this is okay, since I copied it from another website. I found it very useful for me, so thought it would be equally so for others.
> 
> Requirements for non immigrant visa:
> 
> ...


As far as I can see these are NOT immigrant visas - at least some of them.

a "B" visa is a non-immigrant visa....as is an "O" which has many, many different uses including retirement and marriage.
ED - visa is for students - as far as I'm aware it is not for teachers - they need a "B" visa.


----------



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

wildfk said:


> As far as I can see these are NOT immigrant visas - at least some of them.
> 
> a "B" visa is a non-immigrant visa....as is an "O" which has many, many different uses including retirement and marriage.
> ED - visa is for students - as far as I'm aware it is not for teachers - they need a "B" visa.


You're right! I erred in my subject by saying "immigrant", not "non-immigrant" visa. Sorry!

But, to save face, I did, at least, say that at the top of my post (which I copied and pasted from another website). I looked back at what I did copy and it does say "*non-immigrant*" visa.

So, you are right on... these are *non-immigrant* visas. Oh, if I was only as smart as I want to be. <sheepish grin>

Clarification can never be a bad thing, so thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ZTraveler said:


> You're right! I erred in my subject by saying "immigrant", not "non-immigrant" visa. Sorry!
> 
> But, to save face, I did, at least, say that at the top of my post (which I copied and pasted from another website). I looked back at what I did copy and it does say "*non-immigrant*" visa.
> 
> ...


I've edited the title for you to avoid further confusion


----------

